# خلاصة بحث ماجستير لتطوير الموارد البشرية في قطاع الأنشاءات



## هاني سليمان (28 مارس 2008)

مرفق لكم ملف هو عبارة عن خلاصة بحث ماجستير في ادارة المشروعات الهندسية و يهتم بوضع خطة كاملة لتطوير الكادر البشري في قطاع الانشاءات

http://www.2shared.com/file/3055605/91d9d2c5/Human_Resources_development_model.html


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (28 مارس 2008)

ملف مفيد جدا
في تنمية منظومة العاملين بالقطاع الانشائي

مشكورا جدا اخونا الكريم


----------



## م المصري (28 مارس 2008)

رائع بل يمكن تطويعه ليتناسب مع مختلف القطاعات 
اشكرك اخي الفاضل


----------



## النائف (29 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخي هاني ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## omshazly (30 مارس 2008)

مشكور جدا يا بشمهندس


----------



## Amin Sorour (31 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس هاني


----------



## خالد عبدالباقى (31 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ هاني


----------



## أمل-22 (6 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع
ولكن يبدو ان الصفحة لا يمكن فتحها عندي
وانا عندي اهتمام كبير بهذا الموضوع لانه مشابه لبحثي في الماجيستير لذا ارجو من حضرتك اذالم يكن لديك مانع ان تبعث لي الملف على *****ي الخاص
white_angle207***********


----------



## هاني سليمان (6 أبريل 2008)

امل 22
ارجو اعادة كتابتة ال***** او مراسلتي علي hani16_99 yahoo.com


----------



## م محمد كرم (18 أبريل 2008)

مشكورا جدا اخونا الكريم


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير
بارك الله فيك .....وأجرك على الله


----------



## محمد82 (5 يونيو 2008)

ارجو النشر مرة اخرى لان الموقع لم يفتح عندي 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_houssam (6 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ومزيدا من العطاء


----------



## عالم البناء (25 يونيو 2008)

شكرا أخي على هذا البحث الرائع


----------



## ابو تهانى (10 يوليو 2008)

ربنا يوفقك أخى على هذا البحث الرائع


----------



## silverfox (12 يوليو 2008)

وفقك الله على المشاركة ولكن أخي الكريم هل من الممكن تحميله على موقع آخر حيث أن هذا الموقع محجوب في سورية


----------



## جمال السيد (19 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة وبانتظار المزيد 0


----------



## م/أسامة (25 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبالتوفيق


----------



## ابو تهانى (10 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر ووفقك الله


----------



## body55 (10 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## م محمد كرم (8 يناير 2009)

* مشكورا جدا اخونا الكريم*


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (7 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الوليدين (20 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## داليا ابراهيم (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الرابط لا يفتح معى هل يمكن رفعه مره اخرى 
او اضافته الى المكتبه من احد الزملاء الذين قامو بتحميله
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## samisami44 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

الرابط فية خلل ارجو التكرم ورفعة مرة ثانية 
وشكرا


----------



## هاني سليمان (9 أكتوبر 2010)

داليا ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الرابط لا يفتح معى هل يمكن رفعه مره اخرى
> او اضافته الى المكتبه من احد الزملاء الذين قامو بتحميله
> و لكم جزيل الشكر




ئ
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/87110_11286602991.zip


----------



## مهندس عبدالله الحد (23 فبراير 2012)

رائع جدا 
مشكووووووور 
ووفقك الله


----------



## الجبالي2009 (24 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

